# Estimate gold content 486 386 laptops



## archeonist (Jan 5, 2018)

Who can give me a rough estimate about the gold content of 50 386/486 laptops. There are about 50/50 386/486 laptops. I'm planning to recover the gold from the cpu's and the ic chips.


----------



## archeonist (Jan 7, 2018)

Look this is the inside, I know the cpu holds about 0,11g in gold. Or should there be more money in selling the spare parts?


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 7, 2018)

The Intel SX626 486DX2-50 CPU by itself can sell for $9.00 or more
to a collector. The whole laptop may be more far more than that
though if it was intact and operational. 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Those must be some huge laptops!


----------



## archeonist (Jan 11, 2018)

No they're normal size silversaddle1


----------



## Iggy-poo (Jan 11, 2018)

archeonist said:


> Who can give me a rough estimate about the gold content of 50 386/486 laptops. There are about 50/50 386/486 laptops. I'm planning to recover the gold from the cpu's and the ic chips.


em.

I have a 286 laptop somewhere. I bet it's worth more as a collectors' item.


----------

